# Sharks and Flipper at Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

6/15 late afternoon to dark
Water was ok, a little rough, with a moderately strong south southeast wind. A few small kings showed up, but we couldn't get them past the sharks. A couple Spanish came around, but flipper drove them away. Several of us hooked up when a wad of jacks came through. That was fun...for a while. Overall, not a very good evening of fishing due to flipper and the sharks.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

We never had this much trouble with marine mammals pier fishing the last century. We would see them swim by but they never hung out waiting to eat a hooked fish.
I guess they've learned how not to work for food too.

Rick


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

shootnstarz said:


> We never had this much trouble with marine mammals pier fishing the last century. We would see them swim by but they never hung out waiting to eat a hooked fish.
> I guess they've learned how not to work for food too.
> 
> Rick


And that does seem to be specific to the pier, because if you move just east or west of there along the beach, where no fishing is occurring, that action isn't anywhere near as prevalent. They're waiting for the "slowed down" kings, the easier meals.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Over in PCB a few weeks ago I was kayak fishing just past the pier and the dolphin came up from below and took a king from me right as I was going to tail grab it. I knew he was following the fish, but didn't think he would come that close to the kayak. They're not afraid of us at all. Thought I was going to lose all my braid and Yo-Zuri, but he eventually bit through the king.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

.......mean while every one else is hooking POONS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Porpoises are Democrats.*

They just hang around waiting for the freebies.


----------

